# Help with wiring layout



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

ANy ideas how to wire this thing? This is my first layout. It's basically a figure 8 with a circle so a train can go around clockwise then make its way back counter clockwise. 
Thanks!
Allen


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

AllenB said:


> ANy ideas how to wire this thing? This is my first layout. It's basically a figure 8 with a circle so a train can go around clockwise then make its way back counter clockwise.
> Thanks!
> Allen


You have several reverse loops and a wye in there that will give some problems to wire around>>> http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/model-railroad-wiring.html <<<that you'll want to look into.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Allen, no, you don't have figure 8 on your layout. But as Shay said, you have at least 2 reversing sections. you will need to isolate them and wire to accommodate polarity reversing.

id isolate the long straight diagonal line (the 3 N168) pieces and lower right loop starting at right-most N168 piece untill 2 flex pieces after the 'Y'.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

tankist said:


> Allen, no, you don't have figure 8 on your layout. But as Shay said, you have at least 2 reversing sections. you will need to isolate them and wire to accommodate polarity reversing.
> 
> id isolate the long straight diagonal line (the 3 N168) pieces and lower right loop starting at right-most N168 piece untill 2 flex pieces after the 'Y'.


Thanks Anton. Someone suggested removing the diagonal piece. But then I could reverse the train only once and then could not get it to reverse again. So I could go clockwise, then counter clockwise but then I'm stuck no? It would be like removing one of the middle cross pieces in a figure 8. Kinda like this:








But here is my layout without all the busy stuff. Basically a figure 8. *UPDATE, I'M GOING DCC. I'VE SEEN THE LIGHT...THANKS GUYS. ALTHOUGH I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT DCC REALLY.*


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

here is the thing - you do not need to change direction like that.instead you can park your train, and use the passing siding to run your power around, much more interesting IMO. you will also have more room for scenery.
going DCC will certainly make it easier, BUT, you will still have to isolate revercing sections and use auto-reversng modules (~30$ each)

the most bottom drawing will still require 2 reversing modules


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One trick is to make the reverse track less obvious.All you have to do is run another inside loop. Then your criscross is between the two loops.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Well here is what I've come up with. Modified to take out all the reverse stuff. It's just too busy and too complex for my liking. I also am going to do some elevation changes with the outside rail in the top right corner. Tell me what you think and give me other suggestions if you have any. Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The plan is simple enough to just lay out on the table. The switch yard is too complicated for a trail run. Just try it and then decide if you want to make it more complex. Set it up temporary. Small elastics will hold it together. The big decision is the table size. I am suggesting a trial and error method. Some just can't decide so they pick a layout and copy the plans. Some plans have all the parts listed with electrical wiring.So much easier if you plan a budget or want to reduce your shopping trips.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you could increase the radius of outside curve in that right top corner so curves are co-centric. your double mainline will look better.

i would add an industrial spur ot two.

as Tman said, lay it out and try running it. see if you like it or if missing the reverse curve posibility, etc


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

tankist said:


> you could increase the radius of outside curve in that right top corner so curves are co-centric. your double mainline will look better.
> 
> i would add an industrial spur ot two.
> 
> as Tman said, lay it out and try running it. see if you like it or if missing the reverse curve posibility, etc


Hey thanks guys. I plan on doing an elevation change making the outside run 2 inches or so higher from where it splits from the lower right heading north then turns heading West. Otherwise, the layout has zero elevation changes which makes it a bit boring. Tell me more about the idea of an industrial spur.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On your layout your spur is the yard. For an industrial spur you have one line off the main that leads to an industry. A coal mine, or some factory that the rail line services. If you look at TwoRails layout he has one or two on his.
It is the first picture in the thread. The underline is the link.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

before you settle on grade changes - experiment with that, can be quite a challenge to fit in good. for spurs i'd go for some thing like in pic below. basically your outside line is the mainline and the inside is a passing siding where you break your train and deliver cars to appropriate spurs. so the operation will be something like:
pick the needed cars from yard, do several circles around, diverge into the passing siding and drop pack of cars, keep running on mainline while local switcher shuffles the cars between industries (you did say DCC so many trains running together is kinda implied  .) 

experiment with where your spurs facing to see if it fits your operation, you don't want the switcher to get blocked by car you just delivered

but then again its up to you.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool. I like it. I was hoping to put a small town in the lower right section with a small train station. But I like the industrial part in the upper portion dead center. I'll keep playing with it. Oh...the far west end has a big hill/mountain with a river so the two engine facility is out.


----------

